
Show HN: BoostARoota: A Fast Feature Selection Algorithm Built on XGBoost - chasedehan
https://github.com/chasedehan/BoostARoota
======
chasedehan
Hi HN, BoostARoota is a feature selection algorithm I developed in the spirit
of Boruta to target specifically boosted tree machine learning classifiers. I
presented this initially at the ODSC West conference in San Francisco a couple
weeks ago.

Please take a look and give it a try, I'm open to feedback and how it can be
made better.

Thanks!

